# [Impression] Pysmb manque [Résolu]

## DragaoAzul

Voila j'ai un petit bug. J'essaie de configurer un partage d'imprimante Windows avec system-config-printer et lors ce que je veux tenter de vérifier si le partage existe j'obtient cette erreur:

```
Caught non-fatal exception.  Traceback:

File "/usr/share/system-config-printer/newprinter.py", line 2163, in on_btnSMBVerify_clicked

    ctx = pysmb.smbc.Context (debug=debug, auth_fn=do_auth)

NameError: global name 'pysmb' is not defined

Continuing anyway..

```

Après une recherche je ne trouve rien sur le pysmb.

Des idées?

Merci.Last edited by DragaoAzul on Tue Jul 03, 2012 11:49 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## xaviermiller

C'est avec cups ? As-tu activé le USE samba ?

Pourrais-tu mettre le titre du message en conformité avec le forum ? Merci d'avance !

----------

## DragaoAzul

Oui c'est avec CUPS. Et j'ai samba activé dans les USE. Je peux me connecter dans un partage Windows donc je doit avoir samba, en partie en tout cas.

----------

## xaviermiller

Si jamais tu as eu une mise à jour de python, essaie de voir si un petit python-updater n'arrange pas les choses.

----------

## DragaoAzul

Enfaite j'ai trouvé mon erreur, elle venait de ma part, c'était le fichier de configuration de samba qui était mal nommé, ce qui fait que samba ne se lançait jamais et j'avais toute sorte d'erreurs en rapport avec samba.

----------

